# tissot t-race fake or original



## oviraicov (Jun 21, 2009)

please help me to identify if this watch if it is fake or not. thanks.


----------



## AsAnAtheist (Sep 22, 2011)

Hmm looks legit, however any way to get some pictures of the crown side?


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

This is 100%






Replica!! That triangle mark says it all!


----------



## Murder Bunnie (Jun 29, 2012)

I've got same model this watch (but its original). And this watch totally replica. You can understand this from big triangle and tissot write at right side.


----------



## tranceinside (Jun 21, 2012)

Okay! I understand


----------



## DesertGoon (Apr 28, 2012)

can compare with the pic on amazon; just zoom on the pic. b-)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B004R1R1XM/ref=dp_otherviews?ie=UTF8&color_name=x


----------

